# Rides in Wonder Valley, outside Fresno



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi all,

In a few weeks, my wife, 9 year old daughter and I will be spending a week at a Family Camp near Kings Canyon/Sequoia. They have plenty of activities available for us but I'm still considering taking my bike to try a few sojourns in the area. Has anyone been up that way or ridden the roads? It's a long shot I know, but figured what the heck.

Thanks,

Sheldon


----------

